# OvuSense



## bernie9157 (Feb 8, 2018)

Good evening 
We had a failed IVF treatment in mid October.  At the moment we can't afford to try again so are just going to try naturally for a few months until we can get the money for another IVF cycle. 

I have been reading about Ovusense and was wondering if anyone has tried it and if it is worth the money?


----------



## Loopyttc (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi Bernie 

I've been using ovusense for over a year and I would highly recommend it - I've learnt that I ovulate regularly (despite being told I don't!) and more importantly that I ovulate really late in my cycle (day 21 out of 30 day cycle) and probably have a luteal phase deficiency. I've got PCOS so regular ovulation sticks / trackers just don't work and kept telling me either I wasn't ovulating at all or assumed I ovulate at day 14 because of my cycle length - so I probably missed ovulation on the right day for years. 

We've got sperm issues too - and obviously ovusense can't get over that hurdle but at least we've more information.


----------



## gareth1981 (Jan 6, 2019)

We've just purchased ovusense after 3 failed cycles of icsi (nhs funded). We thought we were lucky getting the 3 cycles but I think the treatment is basic and didn't even look at my fertility, unfortunately, I think we were always destined to fail as they didn't address my sperm problem. Out of interest what is the sperm issue you suffered with? Mine is low count, poor morphology and low motility. We want to change that and we think this might lead to natural conception but not sure which path is best for getting the improvements.


----------

